

Taking the Sears Time Machine for a Test Drive - acuozzo
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3538

======
sp332
Nice write-up, but _Let’s not waste your time with suspense. The experiment’s
result is Sears Doesn’t Have Shit.... CONCLUSION: PARTS UNAVAILABLE – STICK
WITH E-BAY._

